# icd9-would u use



## mamacase1 (Dec 20, 2010)

What icd9 code would u use for history of endometriosis?


----------



## preserene (Dec 20, 2010)

V13.8 Other genital System: other specified diseases


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Why not V13.29? (Personal Hx of other diseases; other genital system and obstetric disorders)


----------



## preserene (Dec 21, 2010)

"and OBSTETRICS" is the  problem to assign


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 22, 2010)

ICD-9-CM conventions, Section I, A, 7 - "and" should be interpreted as "and/or" when used in a title. The mention of obstetrics is inconsequential.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree with V13.29.


----------

